# Friends television series



## Matt L. (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm curious, has then ever been a weight gain story based on the television series 'Friends'?


----------



## Raider X (Apr 5, 2009)

Matt L. said:


> Hello everyone, I'm curious, has then ever been a weight gain story based on the television series 'Friends'?



No Matt, don't do it! I hated that show and to even consider writng a spoof makes me ill! Now if you write a story based on Cheers character Rebecca Howe, I would read that!


----------



## nhoj (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh, it would be very interesting. Have you seen the animaniacs one?


----------



## Observer (Apr 6, 2009)

Did you know that Steven Spielberg was Executive Producer of the Animaniacs? Great series! Too bad today's kids don't have as easy access to it. 

As for Friends, I just wonder how many people would remember enough of it to register? Designing Women, Cleo and the Honeymooners are three series with genuine characters of size to parody - but they all have the same generational memory problem.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Apr 6, 2009)

Observer said:


> As for Friends, I just wonder how many people would remember enough of it to register? Designing Women, Cleo and the Honeymooners are three series with genuine characters of size to parody - but they all have the same generational memory problem.



I dunno. With the exception of _Cleo_, these series are fairly accessible on cable nets like Nicholodeon's TVLand. WGN is currently running _The Honeymooners,_ for instance. 

That said, I don't know of any _Friends_ focused WG stories, though one could easily be written, I bet, out of Monica's former past as a fat teen - and occupation as a chef.


----------



## elroycohen (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm probably dating myself, but back in the Friend's heyday I remember at least two WG focused stories with the characters. They predated the nice Dimensions forum that exists today so they got out to a much smaller audience I'm sure.

Personally I think it'd be a tough thing to do to recreate the nice dialogue that the writers of the show managed to pull off from week to week.


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello, thank you all with much appreciation for the feed back. I would enjoy to hear more about the Animaniacs episode. A while ago, maybe 2 years ago? I wrote the opening scene of what would have been a Friends weight gain story. The plot centered around Monica fattening Rachel with Phoebe gaining weight by purposely joining in on the feeding. According to my niece Angela who actually introduced me to the series and is without question a loyal fan of the show, I hit the target with the characters. I never got beyond the first 2 pages and was simply curious if anyone else might have attempted what I never finished. Cheers, Matt


----------



## nhoj (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is the chapter in question: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uU7gxKs6uA
I don't think that plots in Friends would be difficult to remember, since it is one of the most watched series in the story of TV; I mean, probably, half the population in USA has seen it. I believe the astounding rating of the series would be enough to make a properly written story interesting. 

On a side note, the complete name of Animaniacs is: "Steven Spielberg Presents Animaniacs".


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 8, 2009)

Here are some screen caps from the Animaniacs 'Friends' parody.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment AFriends1.jpg


View attachment AFriends2.jpg


View attachment AFriends3.jpg


View attachment AFriends4.jpg


View attachment AFriends5.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 8, 2009)

A few more.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment AFriends6.jpg


View attachment AFriends7.jpg


View attachment AFriends8.jpg


View attachment AFriends9.jpg


View attachment AFriends10.jpg


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Apr 9, 2009)

Wonder if Barry Caldwell had a hand in that sequence.


----------



## Observer (Apr 9, 2009)

BTW, the correct name for the Cleo series is "The People's Choice." 

I think it may be available under its formal name. However, for youngsters fifty year's ago it was about Cleo, the bassset hound, not the Mayor.


----------



## The Id (Apr 9, 2009)

Observer said:


> Did you know that Steven Spielberg was Executive Producer of the Animaniacs? Great series! Too bad today's kids don't have as easy access to it.



Just as he was of my personal favorite, Freakazoid! Actually, both series are now becoming available on DVD so some of us can relive it. I think next week the second disc of Freakazoid episode comes out, which will make me rather happy.

But, on topic, those are great screen caps! Never saw that one!


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello, thank you for sharing the episode and screen caps, I greatly appreciate it. Matt


----------

